# Oops we did it again!



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Another haul of frogs! This round we had 22 frogs with Shew97, Ghost, Shadow of Death and myself (thre of which were shooting starships!)


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

It was a great time


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Florida has to be a great place for frog hunting. Sure looks like it. Wish I could join you.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am indeed envious. I have not had any frogs since I was a lad. Looks like another great time was had by all.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Bean flip come on down we have planty of frogs


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice haul! Where abouts y'all doin this? Also post up your frog leg recipes


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

We have a local management area that has a lot of water in it


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I shot 4 of the biggest frogs I have ever shot with good hit on them that did not even stun then.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

my god is that another starship.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...& what a feast it did yield...


----------

